# What color?



## amberdahn7394 (May 1, 2016)

This is my sisters pup. She wanted me to post him and ask what is the correct terminology for his coat coloring. She was told that he is champagne but we know that isnt considered an actual coat color


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Dilute liver. So yes, champagne.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

maybe i'm color blind (lol) but I see some gray/silver in there....because blue wouldn't have a rednose, I would say silver fawn red nose..


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

Cute puppy!


----------

